# Looking for information on RX



## WaRevo07 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey all I wanted to know if using a Nitro RX for a Electric car bad news? I am using a Forward Only ESC with BEC. So on the ESC I have 3 sets of cables. One to Battery, Motor and Ch2 on the RX. I have it installed and it works good just want to know if it is going to burn up :wave: something? I have used this ESC with another RX that was for Electric RC with out using a bat connection on the RX. So that is why I even had the idea to try and run it like this. Any help would be great. 
Thanks.


----------



## WaRevo07 (Feb 29, 2008)

More information is the RX is a Traxxas 2215 from my Revo's. I have an extra one incase I needed it. Running the ESC connection to port2 HiTec 965mg Steering servo to port 1. B empty and port 3 empty. Going to use the 3rd port for turning on and off lights. Thank you.


----------

